
Video: Building the New Facebook.com with React, GraphQL and Relay - carlmungz
https://developers.facebook.com/videos/2019/building-the-new-facebookcom-with-react-graphql-and-relay
======
misschresser
The talk starting @ 3:30 was good, relevant for anyone using React / graphql
right now.

